# Tigra was determined to get a home



## happym0m0f4 (Oct 5, 2013)

My husband was out with his friends playing basketball when he had to stop the game because there was this little kitten sitting under the hoop, well he moved the kitten and continued playing. This determined little baby came back again and sat in exactly the same spot, once again he moved her but behind the fence and farther away this time saying to his friend if this cat comes back I'm taking her home with me. In just a few minutes she was sitting under the hoop again. He picked her up and put her in his hoodie pocket and thats where she stayed while he finished playing his game. He brought her home and shes been with us ever since. Never taking a step outside. Tigra is the sweetest cat I have ever known, but even twelve years later she will not let anybody take her to the front door, if you do you're asking to get scratched.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Naw, precious girl. You are lucky to have each other for sure.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

What a cute story, with a nice ending

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

thx for the awesome story and pic. i needed to hear a tale with a happy ending :wink. very pretty girl.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, a cute story to start the day for me!! Adorable cat.


----------

